# "Most Worshipful"



## MBC (May 17, 2014)

Greetings Brethren all,

I'm curious on the name of the Prince Hall Grand Lodge in US.
Why the name of the PH Grand lodge has a "Most Worshipful" before the name?
As far as I know, Most Worshipful is normally used by GMs or ProGMs and we won't say Most Worshipful United Grand Lodge of England, sounds a little bit strange right?



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR (May 18, 2014)

My Grand Lodge is "The Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Ancient Free and Accepted Masons of Minnesota."  I think the "Most Worshipful" part is pretty common in the full name of American Grand Lodges.


----------



## Brother JC (May 18, 2014)

It's the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of New Mexico, as well.


----------



## Hardtimes (May 18, 2014)

Most respectful. No more than that.


----------



## MBC (May 18, 2014)

I see. Then it is just for courtesy right?
As I read the foreign GL recognition list on UGLE website. There are no "Most Worshipful" in the name of every lodges, even recognised PH GL.



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MBC (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for replying Brethren.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mike Martin (May 18, 2014)

Is it not because each Grand Lodge is actually named a "Prince Hall Grand Lodge" and Prince Hall was the first Grand Master hence there is a MW in front of his name.


----------



## MBC (May 18, 2014)

Mike Martin said:


> Is it not because each Grand Lodge is actually named a "Prince Hall Grand Lodge" and Prince Hall was the first Grand Master hence there is a MW in front of his name.


Thanks Bro.Mike.

With all due of respects to my other brethren, I thought this reason before and it seems make more sense than the courtesy use for GLs.

However another question arises, are these two the same?
"Most Worshipful Prince Hall"
Or
"Most Worshipful Bro. Prince Hall"

Sorry that I'm not quite familiar with the styles. 
I observed that normally there is "bro." in the style with name and no "bro." with the masonic title. So, can I ask which is the correct one?
"M.W.Bro.(name)"? Or just simply "M.W.(name)"?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## goomba (May 18, 2014)

The Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Free and Accepted Masons of the State of Alabama.


----------



## MBC (May 18, 2014)

goomba said:


> The Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Free and Accepted Masons of the State of Alabama.


I can't see anywhere that shows the style of "Most Worshipful"...

http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges
*RECOGNISED GRAND LODGES IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA*
Grand Lodge of Alabama


----------



## MarkR (May 18, 2014)

For convenience, we generally just refer to "the Grand Lodge of . . ." but the full, legal name includes the "Most Worshipful" part. As for the precise wording for an individual, I've always used "Most Worshipful Brother", but the main purpose is the respect the title implies, and saying " Most Worshipful Robert Smith " is certainly not disrespectful.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## goomba (May 19, 2014)

MBC said:


> I can't see anywhere that shows the style of "Most Worshipful"...
> 
> http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges
> *RECOGNISED GRAND LODGES IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA*
> Grand Lodge of Alabama



Online and on all unofficial documents "Grand Lodge of Alabama".  On official documents Most Worshipful is added.


----------



## MBC (May 19, 2014)

goomba said:


> Online and on all unofficial documents "Grand Lodge of Alabama".  On official documents Most Worshipful is added.



Can you have some evidences on it?
I can't find any documents that these GLs use "MW"


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (May 19, 2014)

Quoted directly from the Monitor; Installation of the Grand Master:
"...that I will strictly conform to the Constitution, Laws, Rules and Regulations, of the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of New Mexico..."


----------



## Mike Martin (May 19, 2014)

MBC said:


> Can you have some evidences on it?
> I can't find any documents that these GLs use "MW"


Click this link: http://www.alafreemasonry.org/documents/mission.pdf


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 19, 2014)

Mainstream New Jersey runs with, "Most Ancient and Honorable Society of Free and Accepted Masons...,"


----------



## MBC (May 19, 2014)

I see, thanks brethren.


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 19, 2014)

Here is another take on it. 

Grand could be used in the same sense as "grandfather."

The first, most important or principal...

So Most Worshipful would be an adjective modifying an idea and not an actual place or setting.


----------



## MBC (May 19, 2014)

Brother_Steve said:


> Here is another take on it.
> 
> Grand could be used in the same sense as "grandfather."
> 
> ...



Then this is the difference between British and American. British usage on styles, titles and post-nominals are quite strictly as I know, not even in masonic business, also in the society as well.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## goomba (May 19, 2014)

Section 1.Be it enacted by the Senate and House of
Representatives of the State of Alabama, in General Assembly
convened, That R. H. Ervin, S. F. Hale, H. S. Shelton and J. A.
Whitaker, and their successors in office, be, and they are hereby
incorporated by the name of the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge
of Free and Accepted Masons of the State of Alabama;

This is from page one of the Alabama Masonic Acts of Incorporation.


----------



## BroBook (May 19, 2014)

In my studies I have found that "Worship" means to show respect, so as someone already alluded it means this body knows how to do the work 


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 28, 2014)

"The word "Worshipful" is used when addressing the Master of the Lodge. "Worship" is derived from the Old English "worchyppe" or "worchyp" meaning "greatly respected."

In the Wycliffe Bible, "Honor thy father and thy mother" appears as "Worchyp thy fadir and thy modir." Grand Masters are called "Most Worshipful" meaning "Most greatly respected" (except in Pennsylvania where the Grand Master is "Right Worshipful" as are Past Grand Masters both there and in Texas)"


----------

